# cichlids magazine?



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

Is there a magazine for cichlids or one specifically for African Cichlids?


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes.

It's called Cichlid News.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

For more info on Cichlid News Magazine see: http://www.cichlidnews.com/

Most cichlid clubs also have their own publications. In the USA there is first and foremost the American Cichlid Association with their Buntbarsche Bulletin. They are currently running a special for new members. Plus there are too many local and regional societies to list them all. I belong to the Ohio Cichlid Association.

Abroad, the British Cichlid Association publishes Cichlidae, plus several other European countries have very large and very active cichlid associations with awesome publications, although not in English. I belong to the German Cichlid Association and enjoy their DCG-Informationen.

Frank


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes, you may want to check your local library


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Here are some magazine, none that specific.  
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/ca ... CatID=1402


----------

